# Discus breeding question



## asifxiqbal (29 Jun 2020)

I have a discus pair that had laid eggs just after I bought them. That was about a year ago. I've total 9 discus that live in a community tank. I've noticed a lot of territorial aggression between all the discus but the pair never laid eggs again.

Yesterday I got a Fluval edge 46L. I am wondering if I should put the pair in this new tank in the hope that they might lay eggs again.

I am totally new in the breeding side of things and therefore just wanted to run by this with you guys. Would this be a good idea or just a waste of time? If I do move them, how long should I wait to see some breeding activity?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harry H (29 Jun 2020)

Hello!
Not many discus keepers here at the moment, I have 15 stendkers but I am a novice as well. There are people here who used to keep discus and the experience.
I don't think it would be a waste of time, it's all about learning and experience, so go for it and please share your journey.
There are a lot of good videos out there about breeding discus as well.
Good luck!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (29 Jun 2020)

asifxiqbal said:


> I have a discus pair that had laid eggs just after I bought them. That was about a year ago. I've total 9 discus that live in a community tank. I've noticed a lot of territorial aggression between all the discus but the pair never laid eggs again.
> 
> Yesterday I got a Fluval edge 46L. I am wondering if I should put the pair in this new tank in the hope that they might lay eggs again.
> 
> ...


How old are these Discus and what type are they? If you have a compatible breeding pair, all they need are the right conditions regardless of what tank they are in, so good water and good food. A 46 litre tank is way too small to set up as a breeding tank. You need something like a 20 inch cube tank, or something that holds at least 100 litres. The smaller the tank the more issues you will have with water quality.

I have been breeding Wild Iripixi Royal Discus for the last two years and kept Discus over the last 35 years.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (29 Jun 2020)

REDSTEVEO said:


> How old are these Discus and what type are they? If you have a compatible breeding pair, all they need are the right conditions regardless of what tank they are in, so good water and good food. A 46 litre tank is way too small to set up as a breeding tank. You need something like a 20 inch cube tank, or something that holds at least 100 litres. The smaller the tank the more issues you will have with water quality.
> 
> I have been breeding Wild Iripixi Royal Discus for the last two years and kept Discus over the last 35 years.View attachment 151331View attachment 151332View attachment 151333View attachment 151334View attachment 151335View attachment 151336




https://m.facebook.com/groups/282706469124539?ref=bookmarks&_rdr


----------



## asifxiqbal (30 Jun 2020)

Thanks for your replies. This the pair, I'm not sure of their exact types. I agree with you that 46L is not big enough, unfortunately I don't have space for more tanks!


----------



## alto (30 Jun 2020)

asifxiqbal said:


> unfortunately I don't have space for more tanks!


Given this, I wouldn’t even consider breeding - especially Discus which require lots of clean water and space for development of quality juvenile fish

If you are determined to try breeding discus, I’d look for some help in guessing the likely juvenile phenotypes from this pair (most dedicated discus forums will have some experienced breeders posting/moderating) ...


----------



## REDSTEVEO (30 Jun 2020)

asifxiqbal said:


> Thanks for your replies. This the pair, I'm not sure of their exact types. I agree with you that 46L is not big enough, unfortunately I don't have space for more tanks!
> 
> View attachment 151365



Not a match made in heaven those two. The blue one looks like Blue Diamond and is paired with a Marlboro Red or Red Cover of some kind. If it were me I would separate them and not let them breed. The fry if they survived are not likely to be good specimens. Forget any thought on breeding,  because you will need more tanks or bigger tanks to use as growing on tanks.


----------



## asifxiqbal (1 Jul 2020)

Thanks for your responses guys, I'll not move the discus pair in 46L. I don't need to separate them as they've not laid eggs in over a year.

I'll probably setup a planted tank with shrimp in the Fluval.

Cheers.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (1 Jul 2020)

asifxiqbal said:


> Thanks for your responses guys, I'll not move the discus pair in 46L. I don't need to separate them as they've not laid eggs in over a year.
> 
> I'll probably setup a planted tank with shrimp in the Fluval.
> 
> Cheers.


A very wise choice, one that you won't regret.


----------

